# Spades still biting at the CCBT Pier



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

I recall a post a week or two ago that claimed a couple caught a limit of legal spades on clam off the CCBT pier. Has anyone been out there lately to confirm such a report of fish biting out there? What else is there this time of year, since I might head out there either Saturday afternoon or Sunday morning??? I fished the surf south of the LIP for 5 hours last Saturday morning and not a single bite. I am hoping to do a little better than that this weekend. Any info would be much appreciated....


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

I fished the seagull pier today from 12:30 to 5pm. I caught a few tiny spot, but nothing else. The only fish I saw caught other than a few small spot was a 22" pup, a flounder about the same length, and a half pound spade. Other than that, a beautiful day but the fish were not home.


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

For the last few weekends spadefish were being caught all day long. Everybody was limiting out. Yesterday they seemed to be gone. I saw one small spade.. I also saw some eat'n size blues and alot of throw back flounder and gray trout. After dark there were a few nice spot and a whole lot of small shark being caught... Middle of the day fishing on seagull is usually pretty sloow. Weather came in last night, cold and alot of wind. That usually changes the fishing, sometimes good sometimes bad...


----------



## Jerseycooks (Jul 23, 2007)

Was at seagull 9/15 and early 9/16 spadefish still there got 6. 1 nice 20 in flounder 1 pup at 21 and quit a few nice size spots. Helped one guy net a 10 lb spade saw two tog on fiddler and watched the conservation officer get a couple people with undersize flounder. There was some decent size croaker caught the night of 9 15


----------



## kimh1 (Mar 5, 2007)

10 lbs spade?


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Did he actually cite them for the flounder or just warn them? What size togs came up...havent heard any reporst on them yet


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

*10 lbs spade*

where is this spade by the rocks or at the end of the pier


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

must have been by the rocks because i was at the end all day form 7 to midnight


----------



## Jerseycooks (Jul 23, 2007)

Jaron15 said:


> must have been by the rocks because i was at the end all day form 7 to midnight


Sorry folks that was a 10lb sheephead and it was up at the rocks


----------



## Jerseycooks (Jul 23, 2007)

jhmorgan said:


> Did he actually cite them for the flounder or just warn them? What size togs came up...havent heard any reporst on them yet


two got cited tog 16 and 15/12


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

oooo how that makes me happy he cited them...all of our piers are the worst places in the world for seeing undersized fish kept...just a shame that they are more than likely dead by the dead a game official sees them.


----------



## kimh1 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the correction Jerzee!
My friend Adam caught that Sheepshead.
Hary


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

He wrote them tickets for the 15 1/2" & 16" togs? 

I thought they had to be 14" & only keep 7 per person per day?

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/Regulations/fr960.shtm


----------



## Jerseycooks (Jul 23, 2007)

tickets was for undersize flounder


----------



## Jerseycooks (Jul 23, 2007)

kimh1 said:


> Thanks for the correction Jerzee!
> My friend Adam caught that Sheepshead.
> Hary


Are u the one this guy Mark calls professor Hary


----------



## kimh1 (Mar 5, 2007)

Quite possible!
I've been fishing Seagull pier since the late 70's
I've known quite a few people from there.
Now that I got back to fresh water tournament, I don't have a lot of time for salt water anymore.
And I've been fishing at CCBT on my friend boat a lot.

:fishing::fishing:


----------

